# Spatchcocking my chicken



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2005)

No, but looking forward to hearing your results....was the cutting hard?
Did you tuck the little wings behind the thigh so they won't burn?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds good....let us know if it was worth the trouble.  Everytime I've seen it on tv, it looks delicious.


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2005)

Someone please confirm that this "spatchcock" thing is just where you cut out the backbone and flatten the chicken. It sounds like some thing that should be against the law in most Southern states. I know I'm not gonna tell the guy sitting next to me in a bar "I'm gonna go home and splatchcock my chicken."

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2005)

:lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2005)

Looking good Cruise!! =D>


----------



## john pen (Jul 24, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn something new evey day !!!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't forget to remove the keel bone from the breast. I leave the chicken skin side down the whole cook time. Bruce Cook turned me on to that a few years ago. He calls it 'the swim cap method' Just about the most juicy bird you will ever enjoy.Place chicken on a plastic cutting board breast-side down. Using kitchen shears, cut ribs down one side of back bone and then the other and remove. Open chicken like a book and remove the keel bone separating the breast halves by slicing through the thin membrane covering it, then by placing two fingers underneath the bone and levering it out. Turn chicken breast-side up and spread out like a butterfly by pressing down on the breast and pulling the legs towards you. Instructions from A.B.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 24, 2005)

There's a nice video of the prep over on TVWBB.
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/chris.alling ... hicken.wmv


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 27, 2005)

I know it's illegal here in SC. My third cousin (twice removed) went to the big house for 5 years on a spatchcocking charge. Come to find out, he was an habitual spatchcocker for years before he was caught. His wife/first cousin turned him in. She'd had enough of his spatchcocking, despite baby #2 on the way AND her high school graduation nearing.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 28, 2005)

smokehouse- got my sense of humor from Uncle Daddy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

I live in Columbia, SC.

GO SPATCHCOCKS!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 26, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I went to a Catholic high school.  All kinds of nuns taught me about the evils of spatchcocking.
> 
> 
> TL



I went to Catholic High School also TL, and was taught that just thinking about spatchcocking was the same as doing it. :grin:


----------

